# not sure what pants size to get



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a 32 waist for the jeans I wear..went to a local board shop today and tried on Burton AK 2L Cyclics in small and medium..the medium fit but was slightly loose (could possibly fix with a belt?), while the smalls also fit but were slightly tight..so should I stick with mediums and rock it with a belt? Also I heard Burton tend to run on the baggier/oversized side..so if i went with anything other than Burton would I have to get small or just assume its close enough. I order all my shit online because its cheaper which is why its hard for me to just try something on which obviously would help..haha thanks for any input.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd go with the mediums.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^ditto, and also the inside waist on lots of burton pants come with cinches so you dont even need to rock a belt. as for them being more baqgyy idk. baggier than l1's yes. baggier than nomis stuff, hell no. 


other than that size wise relly depends on the company. 

but i use backcountry.coms live chat help and they can hook you up with sizing charts for just about any brand.


----------

